# The GBAtemp Scavenger Hunt



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

*The GBAtemp Scavenger Hunt*​


S'up? I had some cash left over from the last compy so I thought "I'll put this towards a Wii U and some games". Then I remembered it wasn't my cash but our overlord, Costello's cash that he designated for the competition...SO HERE IS A SCAVENGER HUNT!!

The prize is a *Wine Red PAL DSi XL* with a *R4i Gold*. Sure it's not the latest in Nintendo's line but it's one fine handheld that is excellent for homebrew and emulation and    and unlike the PSP it has a massive library of games and a wealth of great homebrew that is still being made today.

So a Scavenger Hunt...what you need to do?
Between now and Friday I'll be putting out a *7* clues for things for you to find and then you'll need to listen to *Tempcast 52* for the rest of the clues. All you have to do is find them and tell me what the things are that you need to find...as simple as that. It could be a picture, a ROM release, a member or even a meme. The searchbox could be a friend to you for this (lets face it a few of you could do with searchbox practice ) and also maybe our WIKI.

This is open to ALL members as long as they are not ban evading (and we'll check damn it!) or can access the Podcast Staff area. Competition will end on September 6th at 8PM BST and entries will be needed to be in before then. The winner of this will be announced during *Tempcast 53*

For those who don't know, the Tempcast is our official long running Podcast that is put out weekly.  Click here for the most recent Podcast.


			
				The Clues said:
			
		

> The release group for GBA 1445.  Come on this must be easy!
> Do you remember that infamous casual line of DS titles from Ubisoft where the aim was to be a certain thing? What if they did one for scabies?
> This totally real person once sang a song about Scientology by the unfortunately named band "Dayglo Abortions". When was this totally real person and totally not a persona of some fail member born?
> Now this one is so easy it hurts! This blue fellow (some could say meanie but not me) is a Gemini of something old fashioned.
> ...


*Don't send any answers to me until you have heard the end of Tempcast 52*.
*Any clue giving will lead to disqualification and if the staff see fit even something more serious.*


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 25, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Competition will end on August 6th at 8PM BST



I hope you mean September 6th


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

HaniKazmi said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Competition will end on August 6th at 8PM BST
> ...


What's wrong with waiting for a whole year?

Changed


----------



## windwakr (Aug 25, 2012)

How will the winner be chosen?

Randomly from all correct entries?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

windwakr said:


> How will the winner be chosen?
> 
> Randomly from all correct entries?


Well obviously the person with the most correct answers will win, if there is more than one then it'll be random.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 25, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Well obviously the person with the most correct answers will win, if there is more than one then it'll be random.


Ah *SHIT*. Speaking from previous experience, whoever puts together these scavenger hunts is a cruel beast.


----------



## Law (Aug 25, 2012)

This still isn't enough to make me listen to the Tempcast.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 25, 2012)

> Oh yeah clue 1: The release group for 1445. Come on this must be easy!



Which platform? GBA, DS, Wii!?


----------



## emigre (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone else thinking this is merely cheap advertising for the Tempcast?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

Thug4L1f3 said:


> > Oh yeah clue 1: The release group for 1445. Come on this must be easy!
> 
> 
> 
> Which platform? GBA, DS, Wii!?


It's the only result when entered...ok to make it easier GBA.




emigre said:


> Anyone else thinking this is merely cheap advertising for the Tempcast?


I'd thought it would be nice to give an incentive for people to give it a try, besides £100 plus postage & packaging to anywhere in the world is hardly cheap.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 25, 2012)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Lily (Aug 25, 2012)

Law said:


> This still isn't enough to make me listen to the Tempcast.



I'll admit it, I laughed.

The new Tempcast is nothing like the old one though, so if people aren't checking it out based on the old one, give it a try. You might be surprised.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 25, 2012)

HaniKazmi said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Competition will end on August 6th at 8PM BST
> ...


Originally I was going to pull some tricks to finish the contest this August, actually.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Oh yeah *clue 1*: The release group for GBA 1445.  Come on this must be easy!​



~snip 

Remember kids, read the rules before you post!


----------



## Another World (Aug 25, 2012)

isn't the point of this not to share the answers with everyone else?

-another world


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds neat, first competition so I cant wait!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 26, 2012)

Had me up until you said we have to listen to the podcast.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't understand exactly. Do we find the answers to your clues, write them down, and then send them to you?
The clues don't lead to other things?


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> I don't understand exactly. Do we find the answers to your clues, write them down, and then send them to you?
> The clues don't lead to other things?


I'm with you, I found the first answer easily, but I don't see anything that it may lead to, apart from the answer itself being a clue...


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2012)

Scavenger hunts are fine, but what's more fulfilling than hunting the most dangerous game of all... _man_?

PM me if you're game.


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 26, 2012)

well that answer was pretty easy


----------



## frogboy (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmm, wasting an hour of my life listening to videogame news and possibly winning a DSi XL or...

...sitting around the house doing nothing?

The answer is quite obvious.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 26, 2012)

What I don't understand is what we do with the answers.

I re-read page 1.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

> name='gifi4' timestamp='1345939723' post='4363544']
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I can't believe I have to spell this out.

The clue leads to an answer...that is it. It's not meant to lead you to another clue or anything else, other clues will be posted in this thread during the week and then on Tempcast. You write the answers down and save it until the next one. Once you have found all of the answers then you send them.

To reiterate:
1. Only one clue leads to one answer.
2. Don't send any answers to me until you have the last answer.
3. Tempcast 52 will have the last set of clues, so no one should be sending answers until Tempcast 52 has been put out.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2012)

That first answer literally took me 15 seconds of light searching (even before the GBA hint). I might actually win this based on my superb search bar skills. This will be glorious.

@[member='Hadrian']

Does episode 50, 51, or 52 have any relevance in relation to this scavenger hunt? Like a set of clues similar to episode 53?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

Sterling said:


> That first answer literally took me 15 seconds of light searching (even before the GBA hint). I might actually win this based on my superb search bar skills. This will be glorious.
> 
> @[member='Hadrian']
> 
> Does episode 50, 51, or 52 have any relevance in relation to this scavenger hunt? Like a set of clues similar to episode 53?


You would only need to listen to Tempcast 53.

EDIT: I mean Tempcast 52, 53 is the winners announcement.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > That first answer literally took me 15 seconds of light searching (even before the GBA hint). I might actually win this based on my superb search bar skills. This will be glorious.
> ...



Alright, thanks for clearing that up. Now, I can just listen to them when I have the time instead of making time.


----------



## Costello (Aug 26, 2012)

I  you Hadrian

SO MUCH


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > That first answer literally took me 15 seconds of light searching (even before the GBA hint). I might actually win this based on my superb search bar skills. This will be glorious.
> ...


First post says to listen to Tempcast 52, just so you know


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

lol yeah I'm stupid.

To clarify:
Tempcast 52 = Rest of the clues.
Tempcast 53 = Winners announced.
Tempcast 54 = Just as many people will be listening.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Between now and Friday I'll be putting out a few clues for things for you to find and then you'll need to listen to *Tempcast 53* for the rest of the clues.​
> 
> 
> 
> Don't send any answers to me until you have heard the end of *Tempcast 53*.​​


​
This bit I get.​


> Competition will end on September 6th at 8PM BST and entries will be needed to be in before then. The winner of this will be announced during *Tempcast 53*​


This I don't. O.o How the hell are the winners announced during the podcast that has been previously recorded? Unless this is a live edition or something?

Edit: Never mind I get it now, just read your last post. Kinda need to change that on OP.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Edit: Never mind I get it now, just read your last post. Kinda need to change that on OP.


It was changed, it just take a while for it to sort out. The portal cache needs to be flushed which isn't something I can do.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

Clue 2: Do you remember that infamous casual line of DS titles from Ubisoft where the aim was to be a certain thing? What if they did one for scabies?


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Clue 2: Do you remember that infamous casual line of DS titles from Ubisoft where the aim was to be a certain thing? What if they did one for scabies?


I do not get this one. I know the answer, I know the series, but what do you mean by What if they did one for scabies?


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 26, 2012)

TheDreamLord said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Clue 2: Do you remember that infamous casual line of DS titles from Ubisoft where the aim was to be a certain thing? What if they did one for scabies?
> ...


What the title would hypothetically be if the aim was to be scabies.


----------



## Jax (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Clue 2: Do you remember that infamous casual line of DS titles from Ubisoft where the aim was to be a certain thing? What if they did one for scabies?



Thanks for that choice


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2012)

Jax said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Clue 2: Do you remember that infamous casual line of DS titles from Ubisoft where the aim was to be a certain thing? What if they did one for scabies?
> ...



It took me literally 10 seconds to find this. Thanks Hadrian I needed something good to read.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 26, 2012)

I just looked through a list of all Ubisoft's NDS games and I still have no idea which series that is.
why would you "be scabies"? scabies is a disease.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> I just looked through a list of all Ubisoft's NDS games and I still have no idea which series that is.
> why would you &quot;be scabies&quot;? scabies is a disease.



Look harder. It's there, I think you're missing it?


----------



## Janthran (Aug 26, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked through a list of all Ubisoft's NDS games and I still have no idea which series that is.
> ...


Apparently, but it still makes no sense.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> why would you "be scabies"? scabies is a disease.


It's a reference to something from our past but it's definitely something that anyone can find.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Had me up until you said we have to listen to the podcast.



A rare moment where I agree with ShadowBroldier.

Contest is pretty moot if i'd have to listen to that thing...eugh.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > why would you "be scabies"? scabies is a disease.
> ...


I think I found it.


Are all of the clues going to lead to a post by Hadrian, then?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Are all of the clues going to lead to a post by Hadrian, then?


Did clue 1?

Edit:
I should point out that any clue giving will lead to disqualification and if the staff see fit even something more serious.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



I should think it could lead anywhere on the site. It is called the GBAtemp scavenger hunt after all.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Are all of the clues going to lead to a post by Hadrian, then?
> ...


okay, I'll stop then.
though I do think the first did..


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> though I do think the first did..


Then you obviously went to the wrong place.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a good laugh over the second clue. I can tell this is going to be fun.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2012)

Heh, I remember something like this one Tempmas. Should be fun.

*edit:* Either I'm doing something wrong or the answer to the clue (for the first one) doesn't have anything there to show that you've found out. With the last hunt, there was always a post or some text to show that you found the right answer.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 26, 2012)

soulx said:


> Heh, I remember something like this one Tempmas. Should be fun.


That was an incredible amount of fun to play.


----------



## eggsample (Aug 27, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> The prize is a *DSi XL* with a *R4i Gold*. Sure it's not the latest in Nintendo's line but it's one fine handheld that is excellent for homebrew and emulation and unlike the 3DS it's region free   and unlike the PSP it has a massive library of games and a wealth of great homebrew that is still being made today.​


​
DSiXL isn't region free  but this is still great award.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 27, 2012)

eggsample said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > The prize is a *DSi XL* with a *R4i Gold*. Sure it's not the latest in Nintendo's line but it's one fine handheld that is excellent for homebrew and emulation and unlike the 3DS it's region free   and unlike the PSP it has a massive library of games and a wealth of great homebrew that is still being made today.​
> ...



The DSi games aren't, but the DS games are.


----------



## Devin (Aug 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> Heh, I remember something like this one Tempmas. Should be fun.
> 
> *edit:* Either I'm doing something wrong or the answer to the clue (for the first one) doesn't have anything there to show that you've found out. With the last hunt, there was always a post or some text to show that you found the right answer.



Scavenger hunts are a bit different. A bunch of people follow a list of clues given out by a person in order to find the right object, or word. Once they've all been collected people bring them all in to see who got all the right ones. In Tempmas each clue led you to another, while this one has clues given. So if there was a declaration given once you find the right thing everyone would get the right answers. It also keeps people guessing.

That DSi XL is mine.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 27, 2012)

wth is a scabies


----------



## Sterling (Aug 27, 2012)

Devin said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, I remember something like this one Tempmas. Should be fun.
> ...



Maybe it's just me, but these clues are really easy to follow so far. Not that I'm complaining, but I figure at this rate there'll be multiple people with 100% on their answer sheets.



ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> wth is a scabies



scabies- A contagious skin disease marked by itching and small raised red spots, caused by the itch mite


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2012)

What if the early questions are easy...

...just to hook people in?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 27, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> What if the early questions are easy...
> 
> ...just to hook people in?


Well then I'm all for it. Especially since I probably fell for it... Hook, line and sinker. Anyway, bring. It. On.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So how does a winner get decided in the case that multiple entries are correct?

And the second clue gave me a bit of a laugh!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> if there is more than one then it'll be random.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 27, 2012)

I may not have much need for a DSi, or an R4, but I'm all for some shameless fun.
Ah what the hell, why not?


----------



## Aeter (Aug 27, 2012)

This looks like fun, I'm in.
And what kind of R4i Gold is it?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2012)

R4i gold.cn or an R4idsn, depends on availability. These were strongly recommended by Another World due to contact issues with some others and something to do with Wood.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 27, 2012)

Last I checked, the DSiXL _is_ region-locked.  Just not for standard DS games.

But that means you can't import your Pokermans.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2012)

There are ways...


----------



## Jax (Aug 27, 2012)

Clue number three
Where are thee?


----------



## frogboy (Aug 28, 2012)

So wait, if there's a Tempcast every Saturday, and they just put out Tempcast 50, and we have to listen to 52 to get clues, and the hunt ends on September 6th...

wat


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 28, 2012)

frogboy said:


> So wait, if there's a Tempcast every Saturday, and they just put out Tempcast 50, and we have to listen to 52 to get clues, and the hunt ends on September 6th...
> 
> wat


Episode 51 was released last Sunday, Episode 52 should be out September 1st.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2012)

Jax said:


> Clue number three
> Where are thee?


There are 5 clues from myself between August 25th and August 31st. One might be shown today...or it might not.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok _that_ Clue 3 is now void. Some boring individual spoilt it and that individual will be looked into and spanked.

The one on the frontpage and below is now the new clue 3.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Ok Clue 3 is now void. Some boring individual spoilt it and that individual will be looked into and spanked.


Indeed. And we'll spank him HARD.


----------



## Devin (Aug 28, 2012)

Video pl0x.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2012)

*Clue 3:* This totally real person once sang a song about Scientology by an unfortunately named band "Dayglo Abortions". When was this totally real person and not a persona of some fail member born?


----------



## .Chris (Aug 28, 2012)

What the freaking freak? O.o


----------



## frogboy (Aug 28, 2012)

That... was quite brilliant, actually. I lol'd.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> *Clue 3:* This totally real person once sang a song about Scientology by an unfortunately named band "Dayglo Abortions". When was this totally real person and not a persona of some fail member born?



Well, I found it. Pretty cool actually. Took me forever (5 minutes) to actually figure out that's what you were really talking about... 


frogboy said:


> That... was quite brilliant, actually. I lol'd.



No joke, took me a while to get off the wild goose chase I was on. I learned so much more about Dayglo Abortions than I ever wanted to know. >.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought that would be a lot easier especially to older tempers.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I thought that would be a lot easier especially to older tempers.


The questions are definitely getting harder, but that one should really throw someone for a loop. Even older tempers may not have a great memory (especially since that was only a vague fad anyway from what I read). This is fun though.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 28, 2012)

I found it. It took me like 15 minutes, but it was lol.


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2012)

This one is harder. I found what you were talking about (that part was easy), I think I found the person, now to find the date. I'm not sure if I got the person right though...
Edit: Yesh, third answer GET


----------



## Devin (Aug 28, 2012)

Found it. Definitely a hard question.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 28, 2012)

Found it. That was a lot harder than the previous ones.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm keeping a tally of the people that found it.


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I'm keeping a tally of the people that found it.


But nobody knows if they found the right answer, for sure...


----------



## Aeter (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh come on, it's just as easy as the second.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 28, 2012)

SimpyDsi said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > I'm keeping a tally of the people that found it.
> ...



It's pretty explicit if you found it...



Aeter said:


> Oh come on, it's just as easy as the second.


Precisely. It just takes a bit more looking.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2012)

Fudge said:


> I found it. It took me like 15 minutes, but it was lol.


You're not allowed to enter btw. I wouldn't be surprised if you got spanked later.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Fudge said:
> 
> 
> > I found it. It took me like 15 minutes, but it was lol.
> ...


----------



## .Chris (Aug 28, 2012)

FINALLY FOUND CLUE 3 GOSHDARNIT.

Here it is!


Spoiler



You think I'd tell you? Pffft.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2012)

Now that was easy, took me less than a minute to find the third clue.

*Edit*: And then I realized, there was more to it than that. Still found it..i think.


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if some people thought they found it but actually got the wrong thing, this one can be tricky if you don't know what you're looking for.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2012)

lol at people who think they found it but fell for the red herring.

Profile stalking isn't always your friend.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 28, 2012)

what the heck is profile stalking?


----------



## .Chris (Aug 29, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> what the heck is profile stalking?



Stalking someone's profile page.


----------



## Aeter (Aug 29, 2012)

I guess I was wrong the first time around, still can't figure out how I overlooked something this obvious.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I have found another possibility...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 29, 2012)

Took me five minutes and I've only been here for about two years. Had no idea about this person. 

EDIT: OMG Almost got Frogman in Internets ;O;


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok after a bit of searching I got on the right track except now I'm slightly confused about which identity's date of birth you're referring to. If it's the fail member's birthday then that's easy, if it's the totally real person's birthday then I'm stuck.


----------



## Aeter (Aug 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Ok after a bit of searching I got on the right track except now I'm slightly confused about which identity's date of birth you're referring to. If it's the fail member's birthday then that's easy, if it's the totally real person's birthday then I'm stuck.


Well he said "totally real person" twice explicitly, I think that means it's meant sarcastically, don't you?


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 29, 2012)

Aeter said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Ok after a bit of searching I got on the right track except now I'm slightly confused about which identity's date of birth you're referring to. If it's the fail member's birthday then that's easy, if it's the totally real person's birthday then I'm stuck.
> ...


I know, I'm just wondering whether that "totally real person" has a DoB that I'm missing because the question seems to indicate so.


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Ok after a bit of searching I got on the right track except now I'm slightly confused about which identity's date of birth you're referring to. If it's the fail member's birthday then that's easy, if it's the totally real person's birthday then I'm stuck.





> When was this total real person (and not a persona of some fail member) born?


He means the real person's DoB.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 29, 2012)

Arras said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Ok after a bit of searching I got on the right track except now I'm slightly confused about which identity's date of birth you're referring to. If it's the fail member's birthday then that's easy, if it's the totally real person's birthday then I'm stuck.
> ...


OK cool thanks.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 29, 2012)

Now that I know what the REAL answer to clue 3 is... I'm laughing even harder.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't believe how wrong some people are!


----------



## Devin (Aug 29, 2012)

You sneaky trickster.


----------



## Aeter (Aug 29, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I can't believe how wrong some people are!


This is all just a game to you?!
Quit messing with our heads! They have suffered enough!
*goes outside*
*screams* DAMN YOU HADRIAN!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2012)

Aw bless ya, next couple will be real easy. Then you have the hard parts with the Tempcast.

By the way already know what the next competition is going to be.


----------



## Devin (Aug 29, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Aw bless ya, next couple will be real easy. Then you have the hard parts with the Tempcast.
> 
> By the way already know what the next competition is going to be.



I just asked Costello Yesterday if the next one was planned out.


----------



## Aeter (Aug 29, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Aw bless ya, next couple will be real easy. Then you have the hard parts with the Tempcast.
> 
> By the way already know what the next competition is going to be.


Yeah, the listening part will be really hard.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2012)

Aeter said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Aw bless ya, next couple will be real easy. Then you have the hard parts with the Tempcast.
> ...


Not really, they're pretty entertaining.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2012)

Devin said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Aw bless ya, next couple will be real easy. Then you have the hard parts with the Tempcast.
> ...


Costello has pretty much left it to me, he doesn't know what is in my mind.  We have a prize though.


----------



## Devin (Aug 29, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Aeter said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



What Tempcast have you been listening to? 



Hadrian said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



Just let me know if you need help organizing one. I don't mind sitting one out.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2012)

Devin said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Aeter said:
> ...


The ones I'm on


----------



## .Chris (Aug 30, 2012)

Aeter said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Aw bless ya, next couple will be real easy. Then you have the hard parts with the Tempcast.
> ...



It will be. Time to write down every word they say


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol no. The DSi is no more region free than the 3DS. DS-only games are region free on both, DSi games are region locked on both.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

*Clue 4: *Now this one is so easy it hurts! This blue fellow (some could say meanie but not me) is a Gemini of something old fashioned.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> *Clue 4: *Now this one is so easy it hurts! This blue fellow (some could say meanie but not me) is a Gemini of something old fashioned.


It might be so easy it hurts for you, but I don't get it >_>


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> *Clue 4: *Now this one is so easy it hurts! This blue fellow (some could say meanie but not me) is a Gemini of something old fashioned.



This JUST hit me like a ton of freaking bricks. Wow, that's devious.

I almost had a heart attack from this. Holy crap.

*Insert accusing tone here* You guys are stalking my profile. >.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuck it I'll do more clues, I'm having fun. Let's have *7*!

*Clue 5: *Shaunj66 doesn't have a PS3 but if he did he still wouldn't add you onto his friendslist...What does this have to do with anything? NOTHING but anyone who gets the referrence will get a bonus point...on to the proper clue! What would Issac's real name look like if he typed it with a protuberance that is in front of a olfactory mucosa?

AND NO IT'S NOT A PENIS HE TYPED IT WITH!

Two more tomorrow and then that's it until Tempcast...honest!

EDIT: I can't spell


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Fuck it I'll do more clues, I'm having fun. Let's have *7*!
> 
> *Clue 5: *Shaunj66 doesn't have a PS3 but if he did he still wouldn't add you onto his friendslist...What does this have to do with anything? NOTHING but anyone who gets the referrence will get a bonus point...on to the proper clue! What would Isaac's real name look like if he typed it with a protuberance that is in front of a olfactory mucosa?
> 
> ...


Why is the bonus reference easier than the question itself? I think I know what he typed it with, but I have no idea who Isaac is >_>


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2012)

Alright, I think I got the 5th clue and I knew the bonus instantly.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

You may need to listen to Tempcast 12 for that one.

Or you may not.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> You may need to listen to Tempcast 12 for that one.
> 
> Or you may not.



Which one? Post the number and I'll give it a spin.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> You may need to listen to Tempcast 12 for that one.
> 
> Or you may not.


That's no fair, we can't google the contents of Tempcasts  Ah well, I'll try that.
EDIT: 





> *Episode 12* was recorded, but still remains unreleased awaiting mthrnite's editing.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

Arras said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thatsthejoke.jpg



> Or you may not.


----------



## Aeter (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok, I quit.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

All you need to know is that the answers can be found by searching. You don't have to listen to anything else or go anywhere else, ignore any post that doesn't say *Clue *because I like play around.


----------



## Aeter (Aug 30, 2012)

I know, but I quit anyway.
Haven't got the faintest clue about the last two clues.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 30, 2012)

Arras said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck it I'll do more clues, I'm having fun. Let's have *7*!
> ...


Well my name is Isaac but I doubt it refers to me :L


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

Think about members called Issac.

Some handy hints: There's a search box up there and also Google is pretty good with finding things here.

EDIT: Yeah I can't spell.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


I know, I visited your profile while searching.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Well my name is Is*aa*c but I doubt it refers to me :L


We're looking for I*ss*ac so no it's not.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Well my name is Is*aa*c but I doubt it refers to me :L
> ...


You gotta update the clue and frontpage post then, it's Isaac there.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2012)

Clue 4 is _TOO DAMN HARD_.


:c


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally found 5 with the correction... But 4 will probably never happen.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2012)

Arras said:


> Finally found 5 with the correction... But 4 will probably never happen.



I quite literally fell out of my chair when I found it. It's so easy, it hurts.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Finally found 5 with the correction... But 4 will probably never happen.
> ...


I think I may have an idea if it's THAT obvious... Still, the (some could say meanie) part makes no sense to me.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

Arras said:


> I think I may have an idea if it's THAT obvious... Still, the (some could say meanie) part makes no sense to me.


I'd explain the meanie part but it'll make it even easier.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I died inside when I realized how obvious 5 was.

I've had no luck whatsoever with #4.


----------



## Devin (Aug 30, 2012)

*looks at questions*

I've decided that I'm going to let someone else win. Cause uh, yeah. I could win if I wanted to!

But those questions I do not understand, that other members do..


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

*Clue 6: *This member ******doki11 has an launch error with running some games on their PS3. What is that error? Oh yeah, you'll need to guess the letters that are hidden with ******. Here is a clue, the four letters are the same as the name of a 1989 platforming game where you play an ape and you spit at enemies...I wonder what happened to the remake on Steam and WiiWare?


Final clue from me tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> *Clue 6: *This member ******doki11 has an launch error with running some games on their PS3. What is that error? Oh yeah, you'll need to guess the letters that are hidden with ******. Here is a clue, the four letters are the same as the name of a 1989 platforming game where you play an ape and you spit at enemies...I wonder what happened to the remake on Steam and WiiWare?
> 
> 
> Final clue from me tomorrow.


Really easy but Clue #4 and #5 are still too hard.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > *Clue 6: *This member ******doki11 has an launch error with running some games on their PS3. What is that error? Oh yeah, you'll need to guess the letters that are hidden with ******. Here is a clue, the four letters are the same as the name of a 1989 platforming game where you play an ape and you spit at enemies...I wonder what happened to the remake on Steam and WiiWare?
> ...


Yeah I felt that members like you could do with an easy one. Really 4 is so easy, I can't believe how it's not obvious! You just need to look in a certain place and BAM straight away.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> *Clue 6: *This member ******doki11 has an launch error with running some games on their PS3. What is that error? Oh yeah, you'll need to guess the letters that are hidden with ******. Here is a clue, the four letters are the same as the name of a 1989 platforming game where you play an ape and you spit at enemies...I wonder what happened to the remake on Steam and WiiWare?
> 
> 
> Final clue from me tomorrow.


That took me all of 2 minutes to find >_> WAY easier than the last two questions (I'm still not sure if I answered them correctly)

@Hadrian I think the issue with #4 is that the question is way too cryptic. I think the answer to 5 just won't come up in Google if you use the wrong search terms, you pretty much need to know what you're looking for. Although it was WAY harder with the typo'd name


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

Arras said:


> I think the issue with #4 is that the question is way too cryptic


That is the point! It's not an impossible thing, I know at least seven people who know it.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG I'M AN IDIOT I REALIZED THE ANSWER TO #4 >_>
you were right Sterling, like a brick... All I needed to do was interpret "blue fellow" a bit differently >_>


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes you needed to know this member was a Smurf.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think I got it but the "Gemini" thing is mixing me up.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2012)

Got 6 easily and think I'm onto something about Shaunj66....


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

Arras said:


> OMG I'M AN IDIOT I REALIZED THE ANSWER TO #4 >_>
> you were right Sterling, like a brick... All I needed to do was interpret "blue fellow" a bit differently >_>


And now more members know and you've got less chance of winning.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I'M AN IDIOT I REALIZED THE ANSWER TO #4 >_>
> ...


Thank you Arras.


----------



## Devin (Aug 30, 2012)

Arras said:


> OMG I'M AN IDIOT I REALIZED THE ANSWER TO #4 >_>
> you were right Sterling, like a brick... All I needed to do was interpret "blue fellow" a bit differently >_>



And with that. I have all 6 (As well as the bonus question.) answers.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2012)

Devin said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I'M AN IDIOT I REALIZED THE ANSWER TO #4 >_>
> ...



WTF am I missing about 4? :|

EDIT: Hehehe, I think it becomes more obvious if you look at an older version of him...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > I think the issue with #4 is that the question is way too cryptic
> ...


If the answer is what I think it is, then this doesn't make sense. :?


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

... Well, it's not like I can edit the previous post since Hadrian quoted me, so I suppose I'll just have to find the answer to the next clues as well.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Arras said:
> ...



I think it's as Hadrian said, don't take everything serious what he's writing, except it's a clue.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Just got #5


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Just got #5
> 
> *snip



Get out of here.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Come on, number 4 is _easy_.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't get any of the ones after 2.
Also any search string including the word "abortion" is going to get nasty results.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2012)

Janthran said:


> I don't get any of the ones after 2.
> Also any search string including the word "abortion" is going to get nasty results.


You're searching wrong. Simplify.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 31, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get any of the ones after 2.
> ...


I found the red herring.
I quit


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 31, 2012)

Not sure if I got #4 right...that "Gemini" bit is seriously throwing me off..... I've got the others right though I'm sure of it.


----------



## Arras (Aug 31, 2012)

@Janthran Did you know there's a way to keep your google search results limited to one site?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 31, 2012)

i think ill let this one pass now too, the last hunt (the one that lead from one clue to the next) was no problem, but this here, i just have no idea. and since you only have a chance when you know everything, i bid you all farewell, good luck


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> and since you only have a chance when you know everything, i bid you all farewell, good luck


Not really, some people who think they got might be very wrong. There is every chance that no one apart from you will get the next clue or the clues on the Tempcast.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2012)

*Clue 7: *In a certain article that partakes in analysis of interactive entertainment from days of yore, which particular title did TrolleyDave do a rant about not being fond of?

That could be easy but then I thought the "Gemini" one was.

This is the very final clue from me.  The next job for you to do is to listen to Tempcast 52.

Now I must stress this, there will be no re-posting of those clues on the forum and anyone who does so will either be disqualified and may also have action taken against them. The prize isn't cheap tat, it hasn't been funded by adverts or anything like that it has come purely from the wallet of Costello and he gave the cash for it and worldwide postage because he loves this community.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 31, 2012)

... Okay, that one WAS pretty easy. But since I have the other 6, I still must not give up on 4...

EDIT: I can't seem to wrap my brain around this clue, I can't think of a reasonable way to interpret "blue fellow"... I'm done. Good luck to those who came up with the answer 

Double edit: This is too addicting to quit, but I literally have no idea. I've Temp-searched just about every word in the clue.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2012)

I got every clue. Only one I'm a little bit skeptical about it is #4 but I think I have the answer to that.


Now to torture myself listening to the Tempcast when that comes out.


----------



## Devin (Aug 31, 2012)

soulx said:


> I got every clue. Only one I'm a little bit skeptical about it is #4 but I think I have the answer to that.
> 
> 
> Now to torture myself listening to the Tempcast when that comes out.



Same, now we just need to wait for the Tempcast.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 31, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > and since you only have a chance when you know everything, i bid you all farewell, good luck
> ...


nah, its really unlikely that theres noone who doesnt get every clue actually. i mean, i know my gaussian distribution, most people will get several answers, me included, but theres bound to be one or two that know all + bonus point
So in a system where the winner is drawn from the very top, its very easy to draw the line between any chance and no chance ^^ Not knowing one thing means everyone else needs to not understand/find at least two other things, I'm already at -3 (-2 if the bonus point thing wasnt meant serious), so theres not much reason to go on. I'll just add my name to some other raffles and hope for the best~


----------



## Devin (Aug 31, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Clydefrosch said:
> ...



I consider myself somewhat a regular, and I had to Google/search everything but Clue 7. It looks hard at first, but grab a cold glass of something, sit down, and take what you know and search.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 31, 2012)

Arras said:


> @Janthran Did you know there's a way to keep your google search results limited to one site?


I did not know that.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > @Janthran Did you know there's a way to keep your google search results limited to one site?
> ...



Janthran site:Gbatemp.net

Just type out your search and add that last bit.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 1, 2012)

Arras said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Arras said:
> ...


Wait, you know before I commented? O.o You must have a good memory


----------



## Aeter (Sep 1, 2012)

I unquit.
I found two launch error codes. But the 2nd one is on a different website, so I guess it doesn't really count then.
Oh wait, also found the 2nd one on this site. So which is it?
Is both ok too?

And I finally found clue 4. It was so damn obvious.
At first I was thinking about Gemini Man from Megaman 3, but I thought that was a little too far fetched.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 1, 2012)

It'll be the one in the thread title.


----------



## Aeter (Sep 1, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> It'll be the one in the thread title.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 1, 2012)

If I decide to collaborate with someone and let them keep the prize then is it k?


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I visited your profile while searching.
> ...


Not really, I found it while searching for everything Isaac related on GBAtemp before the clue got fixed


----------



## Aeter (Sep 1, 2012)

Can you give the prize to someone else if you're just in the hunt for the fun of it?
Not saying that I'll win, since I don't have all the clues yet, but just saying "what if..".


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh dear, just realized I'll be somewhere without Internet access for a couple of days starting Monday so I may not be able to submit my answers in time


----------



## Devin (Sep 1, 2012)

Arras said:


> Oh dear, just realized I'll be somewhere without Internet access for a couple of days starting Monday so I may not be able to submit my answers in time



Tempcast should be out today, or tomorrow. As long as it's not a question you have to ponder for days you'll have time.


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2012)

Devin said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, just realized I'll be somewhere without Internet access for a couple of days starting Monday so I may not be able to submit my answers in time
> ...


My Monday is in ~ 24 hours, and if the next Tempcast will come at the same time as the last one that'll be in about 32 hours. Your tomorrow, yes - but not for me. Damn you time zones


----------



## Devin (Sep 1, 2012)

Arras said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Arras said:
> ...



Ouch then. I'm not sure who's in the Tempcaast this time. Terminator is in the USA, and Hadrian in Europe so most likely my time or a hour or two off. :/ If you can definitely try to find someone with internet access, or go to your local library.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2012)

Clue #6 is a clothing brand too.
OHSHIII


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2012)

Actually the competition does end kind of early. Not sure if I'll be able to listen to the Tempcast and get all the clues by then.


----------



## Devin (Sep 2, 2012)

soulx said:


> Actually the competition does end kind of early. Not sure if I'll be able to listen to the Tempcast and get all the clues by then.



Contest ends September 6th. I think that's plenty of time.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tempcast 52 should be out within an hour of this here post.


----------



## iFish (Sep 2, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> Tempcast 52 should be out within an hour of this here post.


The suspense is killing me


----------



## Devin (Sep 2, 2012)

Number 10 is kicking my behind. It could be so many things. >.> Maybe I'm  over thinking it.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2012)

Just so you know if for whatever reason you realise that a answer that you sent me was wrong, you can always submit them again and I'll then only count the most recent PM you send.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 2, 2012)

Whew, I finally finished it. I have all 10. I'm 95% positive I have all of them right.


----------



## Arras (Sep 2, 2012)

Ugh, 9 and 10 are annoying. 9 is just  hard to find and 10 is too vague. There's like at least 4 ways to interpret it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2012)

Number #10 makes hardly any sense. The top question? How are we supposed to know what they mean by that?


Also with Question #8, I'm not sure if they said the right date as it doesn't seem to make much sense.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2012)

soulx said:


> Number #10 makes hardly any sense.






Arras said:


> 10 is too vague. There's like at least 4 ways to interpret it.



Many people have got it perfectly correct so I doubt it's the questions, I didn't do the Tempcast questions myself but I found it straight away.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Many people have got it perfectly correct so I doubt it's the questions, I didn't do the Tempcast questions myself but I found it straight away.


It's just that the question isn't very specific about what it's referring to. Top question could mean anything.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2012)

soulx said:


> It's just that the question isn't very specific about what it's referring to. Top question could mean anything.


I dunno what to tell you, I got them correct and I'm pretty damn stupid.  I wouldn't have approved them if they didn't make sense, though I understand if some none native English speaking people may not understand them as well.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 2, 2012)

That moment when you feel smart and know what question 10 means... but can't figure out how to find the answer 

EDIT: Nevermind, Google was my friend. Now I just need #9...


----------



## Sterling (Sep 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Many people have got it perfectly correct so I doubt it's the questions, I didn't do the Tempcast questions myself but I found it straight away.



Looks like it'll come down to a random draw after all.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Looks like it'll come down to a random draw after all.


That's only those particular Tempcast answers I'm commenting on.

You wouldn't believe how wrong some people are with the easiest of clues.


----------



## Devin (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Sterling (Sep 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it'll come down to a random draw after all.
> ...



Alright, cool.


----------



## .Chris (Sep 3, 2012)

Devin said:


>



Pfffft, no. RAGEQUIT TIME. @[email protected]


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 4, 2012)

At the moment there is one clear winner but that could easily change.


----------



## Devin (Sep 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> At the moment there is one clear winner but that could easily change.



The suspense is killing me. END THE CONTEST TONIGHT.

I bet it was Sterling..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd love to tell the person who is winning that they're winning but someone tomorrow could give me more correct answers and win.


----------



## Devin (Sep 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I'd love to tell the person who is winning that they're winning but someone tomorrow could give me more correct answers and win.



Right, and you don't want to get their hopes up. ;_;


----------



## Sterling (Sep 4, 2012)

The suspense is killing me lol.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 5, 2012)

That would be pretty sweet if you let the person know, and then just posted here if more people got it.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 5, 2012)

Listen to Tempcast 53 to find out who wins. 

Next competition will be announced on Sunday. The prize is smaller but something that people have asked for and to me what you'd need to do is probably a lot easier for you lot to enter but probably harder for staff to judge. You can even use sand to enter!!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds like a creative contest to me... if so, I think I'd sit that one out. My creativity level doesn't exactly go to 11


----------



## Aeter (Sep 5, 2012)

Being too busy and a lack of sleep is leading me to forfeit, again.
It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Devin (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2012)

I've sent my in now... twice. haha. I corrected myself on one of the questions, and I'm still not sure about it. Don't know where to find the info that say that what I put as my corrected answer is wrong though. So here goes!
I'm fairly sure about the rest though!

EDIT: Well, No... Now I'm not sure again. That 10th one is quite difficult.. *goes away thinking*


----------



## Devin (Sep 5, 2012)

@[member='Hadrian']

Same winner still winning? @[email protected]


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn, I don't want to listen to the podcast...

Ehh I'll give this a try. Might win something!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 6, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, why was Clue 7 never put in the OP?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Just out of curiosity, why was Clue 7 never put in the OP?



I just plain forgot about it.





Devin said:


> @[member='Hadrian']
> 
> Same winner still winning? @[email protected]


I've not had time to check the latest submissions.

You have 9 hours and 49 mins left (from the time of this post) to submit your entries so make sure you give yourself enough time to post them to me, the last one I had far too many late entries and I won't accept any that are late.


----------



## Devin (Sep 6, 2012)

Countdown timer. Since I can't embed. ;A;

Edit: That's my time, but the time left is still the same.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hm, I don't think I will win. Question #10 and #4 are mysteries to me.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2012)

*1. The release group for GBA 1445. Come on this must be easy!*

Answer was *Rising Sun*. Some people thought it was *ZRY*...I said GBA not Wii and a lot of people people said *Xenophobia*...again GBA, not DS! More people got this wrong than any other.

*2. Do you remember that infamous casual line of DS titles from Ubisoft where the aim was to be a certain thing? What if they did one for scabies? *

The casual line was *Imagine*. Now if you searched "Imagine Scabies", it would have led you to this page:

http://gbatemp.net/t...-scabies-europe

From there you would have been given instructions to "go to post 20 and tell me the name of the game"...that game would be *Imagine: Gynecology.*

Had you had simply searched "Scabies" you would have still found it but you would have also had to go through a lot of red herrings I planted around first. One person said *Imagine Doctor*... a title that actually exists, obviously it's not that as I said *IF*...*facepalm*  Quite a lot of people got this right.

*3. This totally real person once sang a song about Scientology by the unfortunately named band "Dayglo Abortions". When was this totally real person and totally not a persona of some fail member born?*

Greg Woggerman of DSI Games (who is totally real btw) sang this on the epic Tempcast 11 (best Tempcast ever). Had you searched his name and the term scientology it would have led you to this thread:

http://gbatemp.net/t...g-woggerman-rip

From there you would have been advised to go to post 10 and to look up that member who was called *somedouchebagwhodoesntknow*, another referrence to that episode..and also a alt account from myself...so ban me! You'll notice that their interests involve "Being Greg Woggerman" so you'll look at his birthday and BINGO the answer is *May 18, 1951*...this was the answer that people got correct the most...however some people felt I was talking about myself and put mine down...should have read the whole clue.  I also planted some red herrings around for those who just searched scientology.

*4. Now this one is so easy it hurts! This blue fellow (some could say meanie but not me) is a Gemini of something old fashioned.*

*TwinRetro* of course! Note: I don't think he is a meanie but those who are stupid and got warned by him probably think that...what with him being a blueie moderator and all. Most people got this one.  One person said *Pingpong*, another thought it was *Neytiri from Avatar* and a couple thought it was our mascot Tempy... 

*5a. Shaunj66 doesn't have a PS3 but if he did he still wouldn't add you onto his friendslist...What does this have to do with anything? NOTHING but anyone who gets the referrence will get a bonus point...on to the proper clue! *

Ok that referrences the last Scavenger Hunt we had...for some reason everytime I see Shaun post here or on FB the sentence *"shuanj66 doesn't own a PS3. But if he did, he'd probably want everyone in GBAtemp to know his Playstation Network ID."* enters my head...I have issues...you can see that on my Blog stats on the old forum layout but it was a bonus for the older members but just about everyone got it.

*5b. What would Issac's real name look like if he typed it with a protuberance that is in front of a olfactory mucosa?*

Basically you're looking to find out what it would be if he typed his name with his nose. Two ways you can find this: 1. search "nose typing".  2. Search using his real name Tim Larsson (some of us here have the pleasure of knowing him via Facebook).  You'll then see this thread:

http://gbatemp.net/t...-with-your-nose

Sift through the posts and you'll see Issac state that he typed his name *tim larsson*. Pretty easy, nearly everyone got that right.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 6, 2012)

1. Correct
2. Incorrect
3. Correct
4. Incorrect
5. Correct
5b. Correct
6. Correct
7. Correct
8. Correct
9. Correct
10. Incorrect

Just checked my entries, yeah I probably didn't win.


With #2, I initially thought TwinRetro but thought that would be too obvious and voted for Tempy (GBAtemp mascot) instead. :/



Hadrian said:


> One person said *Imagine Doctor*... a title that actually exists, obviously it's not that as I said *IF*...*facepalm*


That _totally _wasn't me.


----------



## Issac (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha, I totally didn't hear the ninth question correctly!  (Somehow I heard "What was the name of the team... eh.. the flashcart!" when iFish said it, and didn't pay enough attention when Sloshy repeated it haha. Totally my own fault!)

EDIT:



Hadrian said:


>


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2012)

I've updated the links on the post so that they actually lead to the right place this time.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, based on the amount of correct questions I got, I'll make an educated guess that I'm not going to be the winner. Still though, this was one of the most fun Temp events yet!



Hadrian said:


> You'll notice that their interests involve "Being Greg Woggerman" so you'll look at his birthday and BINGO the answer is *May 18, 1951*...this was the answer that people got correct the most...however some people felt I was talking about myself and put mine down...should have read the whole clue.


I _totally_ thought that profile was the red herring


----------



## Devin (Sep 6, 2012)

I enjoyed this contest as well.

@[member='Sterling']

How'd you do?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> With #2, I initially thought TwinRetro but thought that would be too obvious and voted for Tempy (GBAtemp mascot) instead. :/


You mean #4?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2012)

*gets to work on his laughably bad example of what people need to do for the next contest*

By the way, the next prize _totally _has the letter *e* in it's name.


----------



## Issac (Sep 6, 2012)

The next price will have ~2.7182818284590452353602874713526624977572470936999595.. in it's name!


----------



## Devin (Sep 6, 2012)

eShop Card?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2012)

Devin said:


> eShop Card?


----------



## frogboy (Sep 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> By the way, the next prize _totally _has the letter *e* in it's name.


He's going to send us a live elephant.

*BEST*. *CONTEST*. *EVER*.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, the next prize _totally _has the letter *e* in it's name.
> ...


Other things that have the letter *e *in them:
Whore
Prostitute
Escort
Hooker
Streetwalker
Courtesan
Phoenix Goddess

Not all of those things are related to each other btw, they're just random things that have popped into my head.

*looks for metal shield to protect ones balls*


----------



## Issac (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Devin (Sep 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > eShop Card?



Who is this Nint*e*ndoGal, and is she the prize?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2012)

Devin said:


> Who is this Nint*e*ndoGal, and is she the prize?




or maybe it was this


----------



## Sterling (Sep 6, 2012)

Devin said:


> I enjoyed this contest as well.
> 
> @[member='Sterling']
> 
> How'd you do?



I only missed the one about Issac. I knew his name was Tim, but I thought the question was referring to his user name. So I put his name would look like Nossac instead of Issac. Absolutely lolz worthy.

EDIT: Wait, I also missed the 10th question (I guess I'm not ninja material). I said it was PAX 2011 - Indie Game Showcase

EDIT2: I thought the event was important. I should have known better.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 6, 2012)

Missed #3,  #4, #9, and #10. :/  Had a great time though! Can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## Issac (Sep 6, 2012)

I was at first thinking a little bit too deep into the fourth question. Blue guy, some think he's mean... Guild, no offence, is regarded by some as a meaney, and his avatar is one from the BLUE man group. And then, Gemini was a soviet space shuttle thingy, and something old fasioned from soviet? Communism! Then I saw TwinRetro among the online staffers, and... I thought to myself "Ah... so easy... of course!"


----------



## Janthran (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought Greg Woggerman was not real and I didn't catch the sarchasm.


----------



## Aeter (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I got the first 6 right, like I thought I did, the rest is history.
Did look briefly for clue #7, but didn't put any effort in it.
Seeing the answers though, I think I actually had a decent shot at winning.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 7, 2012)

Shit, I forgot to submit my answers! >.< I blame going back to school.  Here was what I got, dunno if it's correct:


1) Rising Sun
2) Imagine Gynecology
3) May 18, 1951
4) TwinRetro
5) tim larsson | Bonus) http://gbatemp.net/topic/193089-shaunj66-doesnt-own-a-ps3/
6) 80010009
7) Tomb Raider


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 7, 2012)

ARRGHH! Now i'm even more annoyed, I had every single answer correct! >.< (Apart from the tempcast ones that I also forgot about).


----------



## Arras (Sep 7, 2012)

I have one question. I answered TeamXotic on Q9 because I thought DS-X team was not the real name of the team. Got the info from http://forums.qj.net/ds-xtreme-discussion/66757-ds-xtreme-general-information.html after a quick Google. Does that count? The only other one I got wrong was 10 because I didn't think of using the calendar (I figured out what the Top Question was but had no idea what to do with the date)


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope, that wouldn't count.


----------



## Arras (Sep 7, 2012)

Argh, in that case I got everything except for Q9 and 10


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 9, 2012)

I didn't enter just because of the tempcast. No offence to anyone in it but I can't stand the thing.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 9, 2012)

TheDreamLord said:


> I didn't enter just because of the tempcast. No offence to anyone in it but I can't stand the thing.


I listened to it expecting to be disappointed, and I was terribly wrong. It was actually very entertaining.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2012)

TheDreamLord said:


> I didn't enter just because of the tempcast. No offence to anyone in it but I can't stand the thing.


You'd only have to listen to one part and they told you when to skip it.

There are worse things you can listen to...Nickelback for example.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 9, 2012)

The thing said 0:00 was the winner, but I didn't hear it before they started other things.
Who won?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2012)

Devin won.
He was the only person to get them all correct.
He pwnd everyone hard.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations to you then, @[member='Devin']


----------



## Devin (Sep 9, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Congratulations to you then, @[member='Devin']



Thanks. Was pretty difficult but glad I didn't give up.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 9, 2012)

congrats bro... a brand new dsi xl with r4i. life's good.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheDreamLord said:


> I didn't enter just because of the tempcast. No offence to anyone in it but I can't stand the thing.


I don't know if that's coming from someone who tried to listen to the episode and stopped or didn't even try it out due to previous prejudice.


Well done Devin. 

Anyone reading this thread could tell you were nervous.


----------



## Devin (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Proto.


----------

